

Ask HN: A good domain registrar/ssl cert - jbhelms

I currently use GoDaddy to manage our domains/dns and to get ssl certs.  I recently found out that GoDaddy actively supports SOPA. I have decided to take my business elsewhere.<p>The one thing about GoDaddy I like is their DNS manager.  It makes it easy to just add A/CNAME records.<p>Any suggestions on a new DNS host?
======
rossbeale
<http://internetbs.net>

------
jbhelms
I ended up going with NameCheap.

